# TAR.GZ mit Java entpacken



## mikachu (14. Aug 2006)

Hallo,

gibt es irgendwie eine Möglichkeit mittels Java eine Tar.Gz-Datei zu entpacken? ???:L 

MfG mika


----------



## foobar (14. Aug 2006)

Ein Tar kannst du genauso behandeln wie ein Zip. Benutz mal die Suchfunktion.


----------



## mikachu (14. Aug 2006)

Ja, ne, ich hab gefunden, dass es mit java.util.zip.* gehen soll...

Aber wenn ich das tar.gz mittels dem zip-utility ZipFile öffnen will, kommt ne Fehlermeldung:

java.util.zip.ZipException: error in opening zip file
	at java.util.zip.ZipFile.open(Native Method)
	at java.util.zip.ZipFile.<init>(ZipFile.java:203)
	at java.util.zip.ZipFile.<init>(ZipFile.java:84)

Aber gibt es da nicht irgendwie ein PlugIn für, womit man auch tar.gz-files öffnen kann?

MfG mika


----------



## foobar (14. Aug 2006)

Ein tar.gz ist ein Gnuzip komprimierter Tarball d.h. wenn du das tar.gz entpackst erhälst du den Tarball. Poste mal den Stacktrace der Exception.


----------



## mikachu (14. Aug 2006)

java.util.zip.ZipException: error in opening zip file
        at java.util.zip.ZipFile.open(Native Method)
        at java.util.zip.ZipFile.<init>(ZipFile.java:203)
        at java.util.zip.ZipFile.<init>(ZipFile.java:84)
        at ZipMain.main(ZipMain.java:13)
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NullPointerException
        at ZipMain.main(ZipMain.java:19)


Den hier?!?


----------



## Gast (24. Aug 2006)

hab ihr schon eine lösung für das problem gefunden?

MFG
daniel


----------



## mikachu (25. Aug 2006)

Jupp, hab ich.

Mit Hilfe des Pakets javatar-2.5.

Aber wo es das zu dl gibt, hab ich net gefunden, das ist mir so zugeflogen .

Da musst du mal suchen, wo du das dl'n kannst, und dann vll noch mal nen Post erzeugen mit der URL.

Desweiteren hab ich noch von nem Kumpel eine URL erhalten, aus dem jakarta Projekt.

Jakarta Project - TarGz


mfg mika


----------



## Guest (27. Aug 2006)

Mit Apache-Commons-Compress sollte es auch gehen. Damit lässt sich Tar.gz und Tar.bz2 entpacken.

Ich hab es allerdings noch nicht ausprobiert. Bräuchte da aber auch eine Funktion für...

Also wenn es mal jemand mit Commons-Compress ausprobiert hat, gerne wieder melden... 

Apache-Jakarta-Commons-Compress: http://jakarta.apache.org/commons/sandbox/compress

Gruß Nova


----------



## mikachu (29. Aug 2006)

damit hab ich es nicht probiert, sorry

und da sieht man mal wieder, viele Wege führen nach Rom :wink:


----------

